

What if Google starts doing it? - bhashkarsharma
http://bhashkar.me/w/2013/05/27/what-if-google-starts-doing-it/

======
ancarda
I'm not taking any risks. I'm in the process of moving my email back to self-
hosted email from Google Apps. IMO the biggest problem with Google is they
have too many products. They seem to behave like "well, our search engine
works so our other products must too!".

Rather than producing a few world-class products, Google produces hundreds of
mediocre products that only seem world-class because they have the shiny
Google logo on them.

Honestly, Google is probably doing the right thing cleaning up all these
products, but they'll just introduce new ones. Meanwhile, my confidence and
attitude towards Google erodes every day.

~~~
kbenson
_Rather than producing a few world-class products, Google produces hundreds of
mediocre products that only seem world-class because they have the shiny
Google logo on them._

I would argue that if you limit their competitors in the space to free
versions (for products which Google offers free), they ARE world class.

The problem is in the intervening years since that, competitors have also gone
free, or prices have dropped _enough_ that it's easier to make a comparison
between the Google free product and the competitor with a nominal fee.

 _Honestly, Google is probably doing the right thing cleaning up all these
products, but they'll just introduce new ones. Meanwhile, my confidence and
attitude towards Google erodes every day._

You get what you pay for.

~~~
KNoureen
Payment for a service is not always with hard currency, but as in this case,
with information about ourselves and our connections.

~~~
kbenson
That's well understood, but I would argue that it doesn't always matter (such
as in this case, where customers are choosing which service to use), because
to many it's not how they see the cost equation.

In short, it doesn't matter how much value Google derives from the
transaction, but how much the client feels they spend on it which determines
whether they think it's a good deal. If people _feel_ the cost is free, that's
what will go in to their internal calculations as to whether to use the Google
app or a competitor, and when n comparing "free" to some small cost.

Google gets away with not always having the best app for a service with the
trick of looking free, even though strictly speaking they aren't always.

------
codeka
If you're not going to trust that Google will keep a service around for 2+
years, why would you try some random startup to be around in 2 years time?

~~~
bhashkarsharma
That's a valid concern. I'm not asking to go with a totally unheard-of outfit,
but we can take a call depending on the particular use case. For instance, as
a note-taking app I've stuck with Evernote for 2+ years now, and I don't see a
reason to switch to Google Keep. I love the single-sign-on and all the auto-
integration goodies that come as a part of Google suite, but that is not what
you are always looking for.

~~~
Shooti
Google Keep is an iOS/OS X Notes competitor, not an Evernote competitor. Their
Evernote competitor was Google Notebook which preceded Evernote and was
already shut down.

